# Homemade grooming kit?



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey everyone...after reading one thread on this forum about BUYING a grooming kit...I brainstormed!!!Why not make a homemade one?With miscellanious(Sorry about my spelling,my screens a little dark!lol.)grooming equiptment.So...heres the point...what would YOU put in yours?


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Mu grooming box would hold the follwing:

Currycomb
Body brush
Stiff brush
Hoofpick w/brush on end
rags (clean)
sweat scraper


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine is the same as the above poster, plus a shedding blade or block and a mane and tail brush.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine has all if the above plus, scissors, vet wrap and cowboy magic detangler for putting up tails and keeping manes soft, and equine sunscreen, people sunscreen, Polo wraps, and splint boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a bunch of random stuff from different times....

Soft Brush
Hard Brush
Curry
Hoof Pick
Mane puller (the metal comb with a hook on the end)
Mane Brush
(and in the mail..)
sweat scraper (maybe if I get enough stuff for spring it will come faster!)
Shampoo and Detangling chemicals (although those are going in a bucket)
and of course the treats, always important to keep a few around in case I forget to get some out of my tack box. It really helps him tolerate the earplugs and stuff like that.


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

Hard dandy brush 
soft dandy brush
finishing body brush
hoof pick
curry combs(one firm and one soft)
shed blade
grooming stone
grooming mitt
mane and tail detangling spray
mane and tail brush and comb
clean rags
clippers
shampoo
conditioner
sweat scraper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

hoof pick x2 always pack a spare
dandy brush
flick brush
rubber curry comb
plastic curry comb
metal curry comb
mane and taiil brush
baby oil
body brush 
plaiting bands
face brush
solo comb
thinning knife
sissors 
rags (clean)
face sponge
dock sponge
polos
tail bandage
hoof oil/dressing


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't know people actually bought grooming kits that were already put together. I just got a new brush every time I went to a store that had horse grooming supplies.

I have one of those bathing brushes that can be hooked up to a hose, which works wonders compared to a curry comb. I have probably about five hoof picks, for all two of my horses. xD I get many supplies as gifts. I have sissors, dematting combs and soft brushes to brush shedding hair away aswell as dirt. Nothing to fancy, really. Just whatever I find that's helpful. I don't show horses, so I don't dress them up to much. (But I do have some horse-safe paint that I use to color my horses all indian-horse like. x3) I'm sure I have a crapload of other brushes, I just can't remember them. Plus I have like five of the same of alot of brushes just as gifts from people.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

well I was always aware of them but didnt actually buy one till last year it was an oster one and to be honest out of 5 brushes and a hoof pick I only ever use 2 of the brushes as I dont like the rest and dont like the hoof pick. I think the method of buyin what you need as u need / see it is always better ... worked out cheaper for me


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

I was given a pre-made grooming kit when I first got my horse. had a sponge, curry comb, plastic brush and a hoof pick in it. I use it as my bathing kit now lol.
My current kit has:

A slick n' Easy
A mane and tail brush
A big medium hardness brush
A soft body brush
A hard body brush
A hoof pick with a brush on the opposite side
A lamb mitt 
A curry comb

If you show, the lamb mitts are excellent, they really lift the dirt and make them shiny looking. I love my long bristled big medium brush, prefect for getting off the initiate muck and dirt. A slick n' easy i also always welcome in my kit, perfect for lifting dirt, removing bot eggs and taking off the winter coat.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

My first kit was shop brought. I still have all of it but I got in new brushes as well, as a basic set brosqui bananna set is brilliant and then there's so much we don't realise we need until it stares us in the face. 
Massage brush
Dandy brush
Body brush
Flick brush
Finishing brush
Hoof pick x 2
Hoof brush
Hoof oilment brush
3 sponges (bum, eyes, and hooves)
Apple cider vinergar
Johnstones baby shampoo
Johnstones baby oil
Catus mit
Chalk block
Sweat scrapper
Hair brush
Mane and tail comb
Thinning knife 
plaiting set
Canter coat shine
Lincoln tail conditioner
Towels
Eye and tail wipes
Conceracreastant
Tea-tree hoof conditioner
Tail bandages
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

